# Walking my goat



## LeapofFaith (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi, I got my goat about a month and a half ago. I am suppose to show him mid-August and so I am trying to teach him to walk on a halter (I would then change it to a collar once I have some control over him) but he just digs his feet into the ground or lays down. I can't find any treats that he likes (I have tried carrots, apples, cherios, and a little peanut butter) and so I use his regular food which he seems to enjoy. Even with food, I get only a few feet before he starts fighting me. He is always trying to go back to the barn. I have tried looking up some things for help but I can't find anything on the internet. I don't know if part of it is that he hasn't bonded with me? He isn't skittish of me but he doesn't really like it when I touch him. Is there a way to improve that too?

I really need to figure this out soon because he has a hay belly and no muscle and I only have a month and a half to correct that. Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Miles2go (Apr 21, 2016)

I have no advice but wanted to say I had trouble finding treats our goats would like as well. Turns out they go CRAZY for animal crackers. Haha!


----------



## LeapofFaith (Jun 29, 2016)

I'll have to try them!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Search through the 4H and show sections. There should be some good tips and hints there.


----------



## LeapofFaith (Jun 29, 2016)

I did. The only advice I found was to pull them a few feet, stop but put pressure on them, and if they don't continue walking, pull again and repeat the process. The problem is is that I have been doing that for the past couple of weeks :/


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

A few years ago, We put a goat halter on and hooked up the wild 4-H doe to the back of a "Gater" ATV and went slowly down the driveway. She fought, yelled and finally gave up and walked nicely. It helps to have a person walking near the goat offering encouragement. Don't let it jump or kick you. 

We did this for a week, every day for half an hour. Then walked her regularly. If she got stubborn or stupid, back on the ATV. She walks nicely now. 

We did the steer on the tractor drawbar many years ago when I was in 4-H.


----------



## Exponentialdolphin (Nov 16, 2015)

I tie my goats up to halter break them. That way they learn that they only get a release of pressure if they move forward. A large metal pole, or something of that variety, gives them no release if they dig into the ground and pull back. After that they should walk much better, or at least give into pressure enough to make it easier on you.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

This is probably wrong, but when I walk my goats only the boss doe is on a leash & the rest are supposed to follow along, which they do more or less. That's not relevant to you though. But I also have a long-ish branch that I use to sort of steer the others if needed-like away from the neighbors' shrubs. I don't hit them of course, just kind of push them as needed. If my kids are along they do a bit of herding too, from behind. We always get all 5 of them where we're going. It's easier getting them home because dinner time is when they arrive.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I had a wether like that once. He laid down with all four feet forward and stiffened his whole body if I even touched his collar.


----------



## LeapofFaith (Jun 29, 2016)

He won't pull on the halter if I tie him up, he will stand quietly. I don't have an ATV at the barn however my friend has a car that I can sit in the back of. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Go slow! My grandson (age 9 ) at the time was going a little too fast, goat had to trot! We figured out the proper speed.


----------



## LeapofFaith (Jun 29, 2016)

Haha! Yeah, I'll definitely take it slow until he understands


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

try a plastic Tupperware bowl with a lid and about 1/3 full of treats

stand there, shake bowl and then give a treat, start walking and repeat, all I do to get Andrious's attention back is to shake the plastic bowl and he "remembers" we are walking 

good luck and we need pictures of you in the trunk with a goat on a leash :slapfloor:


----------



## LeapofFaith (Jun 29, 2016)

Still haven't tried The car thing because he isn't even walking with me. Last night I thought we had finally turned a corner but then this morning I pretty much had to drag him around the field. It's getting to the point that the halter is leaving a mark in his fur. The food use to work as a motivater but now it doesn't interest him as much. The only way he will walk now is if I grab his tail. I was told however, I shouldn't be doing that because then he will become accustomed to it and that will be the only way I will be able to get him to walk in the ring. I'm so lost as to what to do now


----------



## Junipurr (Jun 19, 2016)

It's too bad people don't put a little more work into the animals they sell to others. I always make sure mine can be well handled before they leave my place.

Did the people who sold you the wether have a collar on him before. He may just be fighting the halter? I've noticed mine do not like halters, but have been very successful with just collars. 

Standing tied is of course the first lesson, and apparently he has that down. Have you tried the butt rope? It's a technique used for training young horses. I've used it on a colt and a couple of stubborn goats and it works every time. Get a soft rope or nonabrasive leash and loop it on the back end, run it through the halter. You can pull separate leash attached to halter with just a little tension and when he pulls back, give a slight pull on the butt rope. He won't be able to pull back and will be forced to step forward. Keep doing this until he no longer refuses. Baby steps. Also, try tipping him off balance where he will have to take a step when you pull to the side and not forward. Another horse trick. Always end the training with you winning, even a small win is better than nothing. Hope that helps, and keep us informed.

June


----------



## Nab58 (May 8, 2016)

Mine go nuts for apple tree leaves....they won't eat anything other than hay, leaves and grain.

I am new to goats and have started leash training. One of my wethers allowed me right away to put a leash on him. I sort of let him lead me around while I half the leash. I give him a little direction but back off if he starts to pull back. The other wether is very shy. I
At first I just let him follow the first leashed goat and I. Then I put a leash on him and let him drag it.  I keep picking it up to see if he will let me lead him but he usually backs away. He needs more work. Not quite sure how to handle him.


----------



## LeapofFaith (Jun 29, 2016)

Junipurr, I highly doubt the breeder put any time into him and unfortunately, because I am new to the livestock world, had no idea on how important that is. Do you have a picture of the butt rope? For some reason I can't picture it. And is there a way to get him off balance? If I use the halter he just plants himself. And I always end it on a good note which is why our walking sessions can go from 10 minutes (if he is being stubborn) to sometimes 40 minutes. 

I seem to always get the stubborn, picky eaters :sigh:


----------



## LeapofFaith (Jun 29, 2016)

Oh, and with the collar, he likes to choke himself


----------



## Junipurr (Jun 19, 2016)

Well, I was going to take a picture with it on one of my goats, but it's getting dark here. This picture is of a specific product that you can buy for horses, but it gives you the idea. You can find something to use and put together. I know you have limited time, so no real time to bond....you just have to jump right in with the training and the bonding will come in time. He'll soon realize that nothing bad is really happening.

When it comes to off balance. Stand to the side and pull as if you want to turn him towards you. He is slightly off balance and will follow up with a couple of steps until he is facing you. This teaches him to step with his front feet with a pull instead of pulling back. Release pressure as soon as he steps. Keep circling if you have to. One step toward you at a time. 

Reward with back scratches and chest if he won't take snacks.


----------



## LeapofFaith (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks! I'll give that a try the next few days


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

:think: how about a skate board?

the goat will climb on...well..just because it's there, then a light pull and he will either love it, poop everywhere or headbutt you

Oh make sure to video tape it...you know, for prosperity and all :stars:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

First of all, I admire your patience and really appreciate all of the effort you are putting into this. I agree with all of the things that have been said. We have used it all feed, treats, pulling on the tail, and just dragging them behind. Unfortunately some of them are just plain stubborn and it takes a while. It also doesn't help if he isn't used to being handled. Have you tried to use the pronged show collars? That is what the majority of our weather exhibitors use and although it may seem cruel they don't hurt them if used properly and seem to really make a difference.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

goatnutty said:


> I agree with *all* of the things that have been said. We have used it *all* feed, treats, pulling on the tail, and just dragging them behind.


You tried the skateboard idea :shock: how did it go? :wink:

Let's go home and feed the cats, fish and Goats :wave:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Bansil said:


> You tried the skateboard idea :shock: how did it go? :wink:
> 
> Let's go home and feed the cats, fish and Goats :wave:


hahaha okay maybe I should rephrase that. :lol:I'll remember to try that with this years kids and I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

lol this is exactly why my babies get collars and walked starting at a few days old.


----------



## Retiredokjusttired (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm just throwing this out there....seems you may need some desperate measures. 
In horses the more difficult horses are the ones you can't get moving...they tend to explode once they do. The fast moving "wild" looking horse is easier to deal with then the "dead" horse to me any day. Seem like you have a "dead head" goat.

I have had to move several 3 month old babies and 2 bottle calves from pen to pen ...not using a halter...but needing to get them all going in the same direction. I got frustrated one day with the calves and grabbed the lid of a tote. Like one you can put feed in or store clothes in or anything can be stored in really. I got behind them and kept it lo, rear and leg level to them....gave them some space and started swinging it from side to side. If they wouldn't go I tapped them on the butt with it. Light tap and made a swishing noise. They were afraid of it. They moved and it was easy to get them moving and guide them with it. I did the same thing to herd my goats. They trained to it fast.
If you have a partner to help you put the goat on the lead and find something light and flat...also with some color...loud color will help, Mine was blue. Have your helper move it behind him to get the goat moving.....you are not gonna get any training in if his feet don't start moving. Get him moving even if he is wild and go from there. Seems to me you need forward motion before anything else. Just a thought and I hope you get him going soon. You have worked to hard not to.


----------



## LeapofFaith (Jun 29, 2016)

I might try the pronged collar, I know for dogs (I show them) that sometimes dogs need them and that if used correctly, it can't hurt them. Unfortunately I haven't been To the barn the past week and have had to have a friend feed them (I'm irritated, I really need to be out there a few hours a day) so I will try that. If that doesn't work I'll try the board idea! Thanks for all the extra advice. I'll let you guys know if any of them work


----------



## bk0110 (Jan 1, 2016)

Manna Pro Licorice Treats for goats is like the best treat ever!
I only work the goats 10 minutes each and stop on good note-they love working and stand at fence to be tied and try to walk to circles to right and one straight line with inside turn and a stop and stack.


----------

